# Working out w/ Dance Dance Revolution: universe



## Kimberleigh (Mar 30, 2007)

Boy, do I hate it...but recently (and jokingly) I told my husband that I thought it would be fun to try one of those "Dance, Dance Revolution" games for Xbox 360.  I actually got it for my birthday on Tuesday, and I have been dancing (and I use the term loosely) my ass off all week.  I think the best thing about is, I don't realize I'm working out...I'm just playing a video game, but I'm jumping around like a fool!  I've only been doing it for a few days, but it's fun AND I'm getting a workout on top of it (It tracks your weight and calories burned per day and how many "steps" you've taken).  

So, if you're looking for a decent alternative to working out or maybe something you can do it at home if you just don't feel like messing with the gym everyday, I'd suggest this.  It has several different levels of "expertise"...So if beginner isn't getting your heart rate up like it does mine, you can up the level of intensity and difficulty.  

Just a thought...


----------



## Tyester (Mar 30, 2007)

I've seen plenty of people sweating bullets from this game.

I'm not a fan of the game itself nor really a fan of aerobics, but it looks to be a very challenging excercise once the beat gets going. I'd say it's certianly worth a try.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 30, 2007)

I played this morning and the time really does fly by. When I don't feel like working out, I play this and it's a great warmup.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Mar 30, 2007)

I agree! My brother and I spent almost all of Xmas break with this game! I like the music selections (most of them are corny remakes, but whatever!) and it is a nice switch up to the ol "treadmill routine!!!"


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey, this sounds like a GREAT idea!  My husband recently got Xbox 360, so I'll have to check this out...sounds like fun AND a good workout!  And I REALLY need a good aerobic workout; the treadmill is getting sooooo boooooring, ugh!


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 31, 2007)

I love DDR!! I play it a lot in the summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As soon as my college semester is over, I'm going to start it up again.


----------



## Femme (Mar 31, 2007)

hahahathis game is amaazingg!! I got it the day it came out on the 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. I hated it at first.. then i started to love it.  It really grows on you.  ANd yes, it's also an amazing workout.  Especially in quest mode(which sucks), but time does fly by fast on it.


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2007)

Great idea! I'm going to look into this... I heard once a man in the US I believe lost lots of weight doing this game...


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2007)

Question: How many calories on average do you burn per session, and how long do you do it for? Just so I have some comparison...


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Question: How many calories on average do you burn per session, and how long do you do it for? Just so I have some comparison..._

 
Typically, I do it for about 60-70 minutes when I get home from work, and I can usually go for about 90-120 minutes on the weekends. I'm usually pretty exhausted and sweaty after 70 minutes.  

I'd say I burn somewhere between 300-400 calories a session (of course this is for a typical 60 minute day).  I play the songs on random, so the beats per minute change which makes it less or more calorie burning.  If I really feel like I need a good workout, I'll choose songs that are greater than 110bpm.


----------



## Peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

I tried it but its a bit hard on my knees


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 

 
_I tried it but its a bit hard on my knees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I imagine that jumping to the sides and front/back would be pretty hard.  

To make it a little more difficult, when I "freeze" (hold my feet on an arrow for an extended period of time rather than tapping one of the arrows) with both feet to the front/back or to the sides, I squat so that I'm working those muscles extra hard.  I've been doing this for about 10 days now and I'm tracking my caloric intake with thedailyplate.com.  I don't really need to lose any weight (I'm 5'2" and weigh between 115-120lbs), but I'd like to tone & tighten up.  I can't really do that until I lose the layer of winter chub I have right now.  I've added weight training a couple of times a week in addition to this and walking my dogs.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 5, 2007)

i personally love DDR and i've used it as a "work out" tool all of the time =]

the time flies by when you're playing it, too.


----------



## Dizziku (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I love DDR. I've been playing since October - and although I should be playing it more regularly - I've gotten extremely good at it. Who would've thought?


----------



## capellanadea (Apr 30, 2007)

OMG! I love love love DDR! Yes, totally agree, this is a great work out and fun too at the same time! I'm really good at this now!


----------

